# Gunbroker.com



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Had a few questions about gunbroker.com and the similar "auction style" gun buying/selling sites. Have alot of you purchased guns off of Gunbroker or similar sites? Good or bad experiences? Pain in the butt? I am getting really close to buying a new carry gun and was thinking about giving gun broker a try. The only bad thing is I have never bought or sold anything on an auction site (Ebay included).. I know, I know, step into the year 2008 right? I have my CCW and know that I need an FFL shop/individual for shipping purposes. 

I have a few questions:

- I know I need an FFL holder for shipping purposes. Do I contact the FFL holder before or after I purchase the gun? 

- Does the FFL holder take care of all the paperwork? Do they send my payment to the online seller? How does payment work? 

I guess I am just interested in how the process works from begining to end. Like I said, I have never bought anything via online auction. 

Thanks for any an all info. 
I appreciate it. 
Jeff


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i would say go to the ffl holder and let him do the paperwork and he will tell you if he wants you to pay for it by itself and then him for his fees.


----------



## Photog (Dec 21, 2003)

The way it is done is: you buy the gun, then you go to your ffl and he will give you a copy signed with ink of his ffl, you then send that and your money order to the seller. The seller then sends the gun to the address on the FFL, and only that address. You then go to the FFL holder and fill out the normal paper work for buying a gun and then take it home. Most FFL holders will do this for around $20.00 or so. To them it is just one FFL sending to another.

Good luck, welcome to the century.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Photog said:


> The way it is done is: you buy the gun, then you go to your ffl and he will give you a copy signed with ink of his ffl, you then send that and your money order to the seller. The seller then sends the gun to the address on the FFL, and only that address. You then go to the FFL holder and fill out the normal paper work for buying a gun and then take it home. Most FFL holders will do this for around $20.00 or so. To them it is just one FFL sending to another.
> 
> Good luck, welcome to the century.


Yep, pretty much what I've done.

I've had good luck with gunbroker.com, for the record.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.. Appreciate the info!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Photog said:


> The way it is done is: you buy the gun, then you go to your ffl and he will give you a copy signed with ink of his ffl, you then send that and your money order to the seller. The seller then sends the gun to the address on the FFL, and only that address. You then go to the FFL holder and fill out the normal paper work for buying a gun and then take it home. Most FFL holders will do this for around $20.00 or so. To them it is just one FFL sending to another.


This is exactly it, the seller cannot ship without a copy of the FFL for the shipper. When I shipped a M70 Supergrade, UPS asked to see it. What I'd do is check around to see what local processing fees are. When I checked Gander Mountain, they told me their fee was $100, Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare told me theirs was $20. Check with Ninja, a member here who has a sporting goods in your neck of the woods. I'm sure he'll take care of you.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Bought many guns off of gunbroker and for the most part have had good experiences. Make sure that you check feedback just like on any auction site. Your FFL holder will probably collect sales tax, so factor that into the cost.


----------



## Vinzo I (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I had these questions myself but hadn't written them up yet.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

YEP,... it's exactly as Photog put it to a tee.

I've had quite a few dealings with gunbroker.com and none have been disappointing. 

Being a FFL myself, (Class 3) I've done the paperwork myself on occasion. But even dealing through other FFL's for a purchase I've only had to pay the transfer fee and no sales taxes. 

Normally it's $20 - $30 for the transfer depending on the dealer.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Junkie,

Michigun on your side of town does it for around $25.00

I had a bad experience with a seller on GunBroker. The guy wanted to upcharge me 3% for using a credit card and I was not down with that especially because almost all sellers that do do that list it in the item description. When I called him out on it he posted I was a deadbeat buyer. I was willing to work it out with the guy but he was a hot head and although I am a pretty humble guy, when I am going to buy a $2,000.00 item from you I expect at least a minimal amount of respect. I decided to spend my money locally.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Munsterlndr said:


> Bought many guns off of gunbroker and for the most part have had good experiences. Make sure that you check feedback just like on any auction site. Your FFL holder will probably collect sales tax, so factor that into the cost.


The Gun Barn down here in Highland wanted to charge me sales tax and I did not quite get that. If the item was bought and paid for by me then there seems to be no reason to charge sales tax or for them to be taxed. Other dealers with bigger stores did not ask for the tax so I though something was up at Gun Barn but if that was your experience also there must be issues arising on occasion. I have made large purchases in the past and received a Use Tax bill from the State of Michigan but the lady at Gun Barn told me I had to pay it because they would get charged but like I said if I paid for it I should get the bill not the dealer.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

and all has been good to date with approx. 12 purchases and sales.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

I've made several good purchases off of both Gunbroker and Auction Arms.

Make sure that you read all the fine print, check feedback, ask any questions as early in the auction as possible.

Include the shipping/insurance (and the FFL fees on your end) when considering the total cost. A mistake can be costly. Any return (buyer's remorse, a poorly described item, etc) will likely cost you shipping both ways as well as the FFL fee on your end.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Again.. Thanks for all the info. I think I may be looking a purchasing a gun off one of the auction sites soon. Just registered for Gunbroker yesterday and will register with Auction arms soon. Thinking of possibly using Williams Gun sight for their FFL. Has anyone done this? Might you know how much they charge? ....Actually I am going to have to call them anyways So I guess I can ask them these questions. 

Thanks again
Jeff


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had 100% good experiences in both buying (10+) and selling (1) on Gunbroker.com. Primarily, my satisfaction is because I bid on several items at OnTarget in Kalamazoo, then drive there to pick them up. OnTarget has been nice enough to waive their shipping fee as a result. Plus, they generally have a 1-year warranty on all of their used guns (check first), and using it once saved me a lot of money on repairs.

Re: 3% charges for credit cards. I must say that this is a selfish business practice. The 3% charge is because banks charge merchants 3% to give them the equipment and service for taking credit card sales. This is for the MERCHANT's convenience for taking credit cards. The merchant is passing their cost of business along to you. I think this cost should be reflected in the price of the item, and it shouldn't matter whether I pay cash or credit. Think about it. How long ago did gas stations give you a 3% credit for paying cash? It was because they wanted to avoid the bank's card processing fees. Few other businesses mess with the 3% because it's a business practice that annoys customers, especially if they know the reason behind it. A seller should tell you the price up front; if anything, they should offer you a 3% DISCOUNT for paying cash, not charge you their own business fees because you're not dumb enough to carry cash.

Okay, rant over. I like GunBroker.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

If anyone else is interested.. Checked with Williams gun sight today and they apparently Charge $45.00 for use of their FFL. Seems like a bit much too me.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

*$45.00 Holy CRAP !! :SHOCKED:*

*That's a bit excessive ,....I'd think I'd look around a bit more ! *


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Fees are all relative. How much time do you have to call/drive/internet search around in order to find the "right price"? Even when you do, are you satisfied with what will happen in the process? Choose your "poison" and go from there. If you are not happy with the process, do not repeat the process. If you are pleased with the process, feel good about how things went and proceed from there.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Simple,... take your fingers for a walk in the yellow pages and find out their rates and pick one your OK with for the time, drive, and money it will cost you.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

slammer said:


> The Gun Barn down here in Highland wanted to charge me sales tax and I did not quite get that. If the item was bought and paid for by me then there seems to be no reason to charge sales tax or for them to be taxed. Other dealers with bigger stores did not ask for the tax so I though something was up at Gun Barn but if that was your experience also there must be issues arising on occasion. I have made large purchases in the past and received a Use Tax bill from the State of Michigan but the lady at Gun Barn told me I had to pay it because they would get charged but like I said if I paid for it I should get the bill not the dealer.


Hampels in Traverse City has collected sales tax every time I've used them, maybe 5-6 times. I had another individual that had an FFL that I used maybe 10 times and he did not charge me but he let his FFL go a few years ago. The last gun I purchased through Gunbroker was from a dealer in Charlevoix, I picked it up in person and he did not charge a shipping or handling fee but did collect sales tax. It just varies from dealer to dealer. 

I have a C&R FFL so I can buy any vintage firearms without having to go through another FFL dealer. It has more than paid for itself over the years as I collect a lot of vintage arms.


----------

